# Meet Rex



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello everyone I want to introduce my new puppy Rex. He is 8 weeks old and 10 pounds. He's on the small side but has a big personality and already knows sit.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Aww!What a face


----------



## Catrinka (Aug 6, 2020)

That sweet, sweet face. Adorable! Enjoy this good boy.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

I love his name. My father had a GSD called Rex, which started a tradition of Greek/Roman names for the dogs in the extended family: Rex GSD, Spartacus JRT, Zeus JRT, Titus mixed, Juno GSD, Artemis cockapoo. I have a running list in my head for my future dogs! LOL 

He's adorable.


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

What a beautiful puppy! Love his confident expression!


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

How cute! what a face! Great coloring, hope it stays, especially the white "collar" and black toes. Do I also see ear floofies?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He’s not small, Hans was that weight.
Rex is adorable, look at that face! Enjoy him!


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Rex is definitely adorable and at least right now is very sweet and affectionate.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Buckelke said:


> How cute! what a face! Great coloring, hope it stays, especially the white "collar" and black toes. Do I also see ear floofies?


I think the amount of hair in his ears would be considered average. Some of that hair is the same white as on his chest though and I think he looks great.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rex is 9 weeks and I was wondering how much we can tell about his temperament at this age and being new to the home. My last GSD was 4 months when I got him so Im not experienced with a GSD this young.

He seems to be low energy and sleeps a lot. Even after sleep he doesnt seem to really have energy to play for long. He is not interested in fetch or chasing anything. He walks really well on a leash with no pulling and is happy to go at a slow pace. He checked out healthy at the vet and has gained 3 pounds this week. He is eating fromm lbp like a pig and has good poops so I dont think he is sick. He is very affectionate, gives kisses and likes his belly rubbed. He is picking up basic obedience very well and is food driven. He has shown some fear of strange people and strange dogs and will hide behind me.

My last GSD was high energy and toy driven. Wasnt this affectionate and his fear was shown by pulling, lunging and barking.

What if anything can we tell at this age?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

In a few weeks you will wish he would sleep 😄
Interest in fetch also comes a little later. 
The hiding... hmmm, he might be insecure. Let him go at his own pace and don’t force anything on him.
New pics would be great!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Nine weeks, he's just a baby puppy! He behaves very normally, lots and lots of sleep, a little play, everything is new and yes scary so just support him. I think many people often overtire their pups this young with too much play and too much exposure. 

That's so wonderful Rex is affectionate, I'm a little jealous! My pup at this age was already a little terror. He was small so he was hiding under his kuranda bed and sticking his head out just to bite my toes, like a cat lol He's almost a year and a half and only now I can finally pet him


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

10 weeks and energy is picking up. Played with the water hose and got dirt on his nose.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## AboutAbby (Jun 19, 2021)

Oh snap what adorable markings on Rex. Love the stripe across and the boots. Congratulations on your handsome boy.


----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

Great name!
Our first GSD when I was a child was Rex. Our 3rd PPD GSD in my teens was Rex. Now my 5th GSD is Rex (7 months old).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

He still has that face 🥰🥰


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

11 weeks and 20 pounds. More and more acting like the gsd I was expecting. Loves the flirt pole and will fetch and drop for another throw. Starting to alert bark and stalking birds. Met the vet with a little growl and bark when she entered. Quickly calmed down and was okay being examined. I much prefer that temperament over cowering. Food driven like crazy! Downs are done with a thump. Kennel up is done with a sprint jump and spin landing facing the door. Starting to land shark or for him can be called T.Rex. Growing and filling out with good structure and posture. Biddable and strongly bonded! It's still early but I think he's going to be a good dog.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

13 weeks


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Is it okay to just keep posting pictures here?


----------



## cagal (Sep 3, 2013)

What a cutie! Please keep pics coming


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Yes keep posting. Love the pool pics, sometimes I envy those climates rather than here, then I think about critters and heatwaves lol

He's a cracker.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

14 weeks 30 pounds


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

15 weeks and swimming in the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)




----------



## Roscoe618 (Jan 11, 2020)

JunoVonNarnia said:


> I love his name. My father had a GSD called Rex, which started a tradition of Greek/Roman names for the dogs in the extended family: Rex GSD, Spartacus JRT, Zeus JRT, Titus mixed, Juno GSD, Artemis cockapoo. I have a running list in my head for my future dogs! LOL
> 
> He's adorable.


Out 1st GSD when i was a little boy was Rex. Our 3rs GSD in my teens was Rex II, and my 5th GSD now is Rex III


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I love the napping on the cot picture. I love their "I'm sleeping hard" face.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Galathiel said:


> I love the napping on the cot picture. I love their "I'm sleeping hard" face.


Thats his couch. Hes not allowed on the furniture so we tricked him with the cot.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

16 weeks and only a couple white hairs left of his stripe. I think he is a bi-color


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

4 months and 42 pounds.


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

He is so darn cute! Looks like he is having a fun life.😊


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

GSDchoice said:


> He is so darn cute! Looks like he is having a fun life.😊


Thank you! Is it weird to feel like your dog is too good for you?


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

ll take no comment as meaning its weird to feel that way 🤣. Its just after seeing the trainer with her personal dogs Ive been feeling a little inadequate.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rex is teething hard now so we took a trip to petsmart. Found some new stuff to chew and was a good boy!


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Manny6575 said:


> Is it okay to just keep posting pictures here?


 I sure hope you get a "yes"


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Manny6575 said:


> Thank you! Is it weird to feel like your dog is too good for you?


Not weird. That's just love, IMHO.


----------



## Cigar (Feb 19, 2021)

Manny6575 said:


> Rex is teething hard now so we took a trip to petsmart. Found some new stuff to chew and was a good boy!
> View attachment 577017


Look at him! I took Maggie May to the toy aisle last week & I doubt I could have gotten her to sit like that for enough time to take a photo.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cigar said:


> I sure hope you get a "yes"


Its crazy how much he has changed in a couple of months. I couldn't find a progression thread when I was wondering about his growth. So hopefully it helps someone in the future.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Cigar said:


> Not weird. That's just love, IMHO.


Thank you


Cigar said:


> Look at him! I took Maggie May to the toy aisle last week & I doubt I could have gotten her to sit like that for enough time to take a photo.


Dont tell anyone but the secret is food and more food!


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Another beach day.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

In the woods and a pond.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

He loves the water.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

And sticks.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

This pup has such great expressions right from the start.
Remember when you were worried he didn't have enough energy? 🥴


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

WNGD said:


> This pup has such great expressions right from the start.
> Remember when you were worried he didn't have enough energy? 🥴


Yes I remember. He was only 9 weeks old and new to our home! Silly me .

Do you think his coloring will stay like this and is he a bi-color?


----------



## finn'smom (Oct 4, 2019)

What a stunning boy, obviously living his best life!


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rex is 5 months old and 51 pounds. I registered him with the AKC as a bi-color. I was told his tan would spread as he got older but I don't think that is correct. How do I get him in the pedigree database? Thanks


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Rex is 6 months and 60 pounds. Rex From the North Mountain


----------



## ausdland (Oct 21, 2015)

What a great looking pup, looks like he's having great experiences! 🖤 the bicolor


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

ausdland said:


> What a great looking pup, looks like he's having great experiences! 🖤 the bicolor


Thank you! He seems to love to do just about anything and is very affectionate.


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

8 months and still a good boy!


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

10 months and got a big sister! Her name is Indiana and she is almost 3 years old.


----------



## Apex1 (May 19, 2017)

Oh heavens 😍 I'm in love. What a happy dog. 😊


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Apex1 said:


> Oh heavens 😍 I'm in love. What a happy dog. 😊


Which one?


----------



## Manny6575 (Sep 30, 2012)

Today was Rex's first birthday! I guess I will end his thread today.


----------

